
Programming Books for Babies and Toddlers - arthurjj
http://arthur-johnston.com/programming_books_for_babies/
======
quickben
"C++ for Kids I haven’t read this one due to my aversion to unmanaged
languages."

 _grins_

So at what age should I start my one year old on programming languages?

~~~
arthurjj
My son's a little shy of 3, which is clearly too young to actually learn
programming. But I wanted him to at least know some of the concepts like
"computers talk in zeros and ones".

Also nothing beats coming home and having your kid ask "Did you shave any yaks
today?"

